

Show HN: 99designs for API integration   - mttsn
http://www.apixchange.co

======
grumblefoo
This was built in 40 hours at startup weekend boulder

------
mttsn
For Freelancers: Find great API work on the API"s you know best. \-- For
Business: Find great freelancers for your integration project. \-- For API
owners: Connect your customers with great freelancers who are great with your
API.

~~~
danieljeff
This is a clear explaination of the value for each type of user. The frontpage
of the app isn't as clear with the value prop. Put this on the frontpage in 3
big clear points. Great idea overall.

------
Xorlev
Great team here, taking a stab at solving a problem for many businesses with
APIs and their customers: businesses with packed roadmaps.

------
t0
Why compare it to 99designs? I don't see any resemblance and you're almost
hurting yourself with this comparison. "Crowdsourcing" may be a better word
choice. But you're asking for a "bid" instead of actual work, so it isn't even
technically crowdsourcing.

~~~
danieljeff
"crowdsourcing" might be to buzz-word-ish as well. Just call it a marketplace
for custom API integrations.

~~~
mttsn
Thanks for the feedback Dan. Will take it into account.

------
lloyddobbler
Not bad for 40 hours...good luck with the pitches, guys!

------
danieljeff
Frontpage should feature a couple projects to give first time users clear
examples of the types of projects you are talking about.

